# Computer and computer parts from the past (pictures)



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2009)

First picture of the series of computer history (please add more to the thread).... 

Hard disk drive with _5 MB_ storage in 1956.

In September 1956 IBM launched the 305 RAMAC, the first computer
with a hard disk drive (HDD). The HDD weighed over a ton and stored 5 MB of data.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2009)

And at some point (1970s) the hard drives had already got much smaller... 







This was for a 30 MB drive...


----------



## ora (Jan 10, 2009)

Check this satirical video about communication at CERN made in 1974. The presenter is a friend of mine and they were supposed to be making a serious video but they ended up doing this instead. Some good old tech too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OymJC9KkWlg

EDIT - the guy checking computation by hand was a genuine savant style genius, he apparently worked out soemthing like the 17th root of a 250 digit number on a blackboard in front of his colleagues once.


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 14, 2009)

The Idiots at YouTube . . . I know . . . redundant . . . have removed your audio for "copyright."

--J.D.

P.S. But if yo follow the annoying link to the "original" you will get it.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2009)

And a classic from the past (at least for anyone who's looked at Newton developer CDs) - modemino - too much time in the hands and graphical video editing effects from the past. I wouldn't mind trying that at home but considering how impossible even finding a plain Connection Kit was.. not going to happen


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm still searching for that "annoying link"... adonde esta?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 14, 2009)

How about the Eniac?


----------



## ora (Jan 14, 2009)

Sadly that was the only copy i knew of, it was uploaded by the guy that filmed it but I think they must have used a pop track as part of the soundtrack.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 17, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> How about the Eniac?



I remember learning about that in the movie/tv series The Machine 
That Changed The World.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 18, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> I remember learning about that in the movie/tv series The Machine
> That Changed The World.



I saw that too.


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 18, 2009)

--J.D.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 18, 2009)

The Difference Engine.


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 18, 2009)




----------

